# .22 how many yards?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

OK I just tuned in a scope (first time) on my .22 and it is hitting dead on at 30 yards.
When I pick up some better targets so I can see where I'm hitting at I would like to
try shooting farther. So how far is a fair distance for a .22? And keep in mind I'm not
a long distance shooter. 100 yards is about my limit even with my 5.56.

Oh and just for the record I'm using a Walther/Colt AR .22 I really like this gun
it runs on anything I feed it with no jams. This thing is so much fun and the kids
love shooting it. And it is so close to a 5.56 AR that it makes a great trainer. 
I would like to ad a bipod but the magazine is so long it may cause a problem
anyone ever put a bipod one of these?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Issue with that setup you will have is the scopes height above bore. You will get it close enough for short range shots but compensating for distance gets hard to do . When you get it sighted for what you are shooting it will work but trying to quickly hit targets at a different range will be harder. Commonly a scope mounted that way is used , to find targets then Iron sights are used for normal ranges and switched to the scope at the extremes.
Real world 75 to 100 yards for a .22 of course that can change a bit depending on what round and what you are shooting it in. When you hear a .22 will travel a mile that is laying on your back firing at a about 45 degrees up.

Looks like fun


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

A typical 22 will drop over 9 inches at 100 yards. You look like you are four inches line of sight over center bore. Your bullet should pass line of sight two times in 100 yards. It will be. Like a broke clock that is correct twice a day. You need to find. Out where those two distances are. Also be aware 22 is the most persnickety of rounds. Each round will be different.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Here is the ballistics on the .22LR. Distance is in Yards and Drop is in inches according to Gun Data.com.

(Alterego used the right word "persnickety" to describe the variance in rounds. IMO)


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Be aware that the Hi Velocity 22 lr goes subsonic around 35 - 40 yards, that changes the bullet flight.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Here is the ballistics on the .22LR. (Alterego used the right word "persnickety" to describe the variance in rounds. IMO)


What is the numbers on the left represent?


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

A 22LR can hit targets consistently at 200yds +

HOWEVER, it takes 4 things
1) consistent ammo
2) accurate firearm
3) good shooter
4) NO WIND

Wind has an incredible affect on 22's, put up a couple of cheap flags (construction tape on a stick works well), 1/2 way to your target and at your target. 
Look at those flags and get used to using what they are telling you. You can learn a LOT that will transition to the larger firearms.

AJ


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Drop in inches.

The data below is for CCI Mini-Mag .22LR Sorry for the extra graphics, I accidently added an extra graph that I cannot delete.
 
See more at: Ballistic Calculator GunData.org
*A ** A * .22 Long Rifle High Velocity and Hyper Velocity, CCI Mini-Mag HP, 36gr

RangeDrop
(inches)VelocityEnergyWind drift
(inches)Time
(milliseconds)AAAAA 0-1.475512591270.00001502.83911103970.00001291000.02161001800.0000272150-11.4601929690.0000428200-33.0091872610.0000594250-65.9896823540.0000772300-111.7900780490.0000959350-171.8607741440.00001156400-247.7439705400.00001364450-341.4400671360.00001583500-454.1286639330.00001812
 - See more at: Ballistic Calculator GunData.org


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Good time to bring this up again. While a .223 same applies to .22 just different distance. What to take from it is what cause the arch of the round. This is also another reason having a scope mounted so high above bore requires better understanding .


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Looks like it's pretty decent out to 140 yards. Or is it in feet? Man, I hate people who don't label their graphs well!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

If you are just trying to shoot cheaply than I get your point. With that in mind sell the Colt and buy a rifle that will help with the longer shots with a .22 bullet, either a good bolt action or a break action single shot with a longer barrel made for that type of shooting than the 16" carbine model. With the setup you have you are fighting the low power bullet and the high scope mounting and an inaccurate shooting system for the .22LR. You would do well to invest in a premium match grade .22 ammo for better consistent shooting also.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Issue with that setup you will have is the scopes height above bore. You will get it close enough for short range shots but compensating for distance gets hard to do . When you get it sighted for what you are shooting it will work but trying to quickly hit targets at a different range will be harder. Commonly a scope mounted that way is used , to find targets then Iron sights are used for normal ranges and switched to the scope at the extremes.
> Real world 75 to 100 yards for a .22 of course that can change a bit depending on what round and what you are shooting it in. When you hear a .22 will travel a mile that is laying on your back firing at a about 45 degrees up.
> 
> Looks like fun


what he said, Yup get rid of that carrying handle and mount your scope with out it. I'm zeroed at 50 yards, but I have hit bottles and cans out past 80 yards, even 100 if there is no wind and my compensation is rite!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

thepeartree said:


> Looks like it's pretty decent out to 140 yards. Or is it in feet? Man, I hate people who don't label their graphs well!


According to gundata.com, Distances are in yards and Drop is in inches.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

And look at it this way: there really is little reason for a full auto 22 cal. It's not like you're going to be attacked by a horde of zombie rabbits. One shot at a time is ok. That said, my semi-auto fires groups small enough for squirrel and rabbit, if that's what I'm after. With a scope, it goes for 50 yards no prob.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It will be like archery with one pin. Dead on between x and y. Too low at z and too high at w. Two approaches, you like playing with scope adjustments, standard lots of ammo and range finding for each ammo type and write it down or note the sweet spot , estimate range in your head and practice holding high or low outside the sweet spot. 

I would think that small game and kids target shooting would likely be 50 yards max with no practical concern for a precision group size under 1/2" to 1". Set it, have fun and don't look back.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I can hit a rattle snake at 120 yards with my 77/22 and 3x9 scope. That was a walk off distance but it's pretty close. I've also taken a turkey with the same gun at about 80 yards.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Face it the AR 15, 22 he has is just plain fun to shoot and looks cool no shame in that. If he could swap out the A2 front sight/gas block and remove the carrying handle it would become a better shooter. I doubt it would win against a Ruger 10/22 or a model 60 but that is not really important.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Face it the AR 15, 22 he has is just plain fun to shoot and looks cool no shame in that. If he could swap out the A2 front sight/gas block and remove the carrying handle it would become a better shooter. I doubt it would win against a Ruger 10/22 or a model 60 but that is not really important.


You got that right Smitty! All this talk of .22 shootin' and I hopped on the 4 wheeler and headed to the range with my happy little Smith & Wesson M&P 15-22. At 100 yards the steel targets didn't stand a chance. And, I was able to prove the ballistics right. Good time on a crisp November morning in the South!

View attachment 7677


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> And look at it this way: there really is little reason for a full auto 22 cal. It's not like you're going to be attacked by a horde of zombie rabbits. One shot at a time is ok. That said, my semi-auto fires groups small enough for squirrel and rabbit, if that's what I'm after. With a scope, it goes for 50 yards no prob.


This old Savage bolt action was built in '48 same year I was born. I bought it used 30 years ago. I've taken Jack Rabbits and Prairie Dogs at 150 yards with it numerous times.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

This was a fun video...


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

ekim said:


> If you are just trying to shoot cheaply than I get your point. With that in mind sell the Colt and buy a rifle that will help with the longer shots with a .22 bullet, either a good bolt action or a break action single shot with a longer barrel made for that type of shooting than the 16" carbine model. With the setup you have you are fighting the low power bullet and the high scope mounting and an inaccurate shooting system for the .22LR. You would do well to invest in a premium match grade .22 ammo for better consistent shooting also.


Now I just got done telling you that I really like this gun and it makes a great trainer
for the kids. AR- trainer (get it?)
And that I'm not a long distance shooter.
I appreciate your advice on the ammo -- really I do

Sell my Colt and buy what you would buy?
My nephew and grans kids would poop there pants if I sold this Colt.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Issue with that setup you will have is the scopes height above bore. You will get it close enough for short range shots but compensating for distance gets hard to do . When you get it sighted for what you are shooting it will work but trying to quickly hit targets at a different range will be harder. Commonly a scope mounted that way is used , to find targets then Iron sights are used for normal ranges and switched to the scope at the extremes.
> Real world 75 to 100 yards for a .22 of course that can change a bit depending on what round and what you are shooting it in. When you hear a .22 will travel a mile that is laying on your back firing at a about 45 degrees up.
> 
> Looks like fun


yea I figured that it would only be accurate at one distance with this set up.
But it dose have a pep sight under the scope


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

Ruger 10/22
Remington Goldies
100 yds


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Face it the AR 15, 22 he has is just plain fun to shoot and looks cool no shame in that. If he could swap out the A2 front sight/gas block and remove the carrying handle it would become a better shooter. I doubt it would win against a Ruger 10/22 or a model 60 but that is not really important.


Thank you,, yes it is a blast. Does anyone here have one of these? If I laid this next to my
AR without the magazine in it they would be hard to tell apart. Same size and feel If you can
use this correctly you should be able to pick up a 5.56 and use it. Great gun for the kids to learn on.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

PrepperDogs said:


> Ruger 10/22
> Remington Goldies
> 100 yds


Darn,,,,,,,That's nice


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> You got that right Smitty! All this talk of .22 shootin' and I hopped on the 4 wheeler and headed to the range with my happy little Smith & Wesson M&P 15-22. At 100 yards the steel targets didn't stand a chance. And, I was able to prove the ballistics right. Good time on a crisp November morning in the South!
> 
> View attachment 7677


Is that the Performance Center model? I have wanted one of those since they came out. Great rifle Slip!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Thank you,, yes it is a blast. Does anyone here have one of these? If I laid this next to my
> AR without the magazine in it they would be hard to tell apart. Same size and feel If you can
> use this correctly you should be able to pick up a 5.56 and use it. Great gun for the kids to learn on.


 Your AR 22 is fine.
The Ruger 10/22 and model 60 are your standard 22 riles they are outstanding shooters but look nothing like and AR
Any AR they pick up will require a bit of getting use to sight picture is different but no big deal once you get the basics down.
10/22's and model 60 will not break the bank to buy down the if you chose. Have fun with that Ar it is a serious weapon and should serve you well.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> Is that the Performance Center model? I have wanted one of those since they came out. Great rifle Slip!


Inor,
Mine is the Standard Model. S&W did not offer the Performance Center Model when I bought it but I'd certainly upgrade and buy the PC model.

Funny story, when I bought it, I was looking for a birthday present for Son 1. So I was comparing the Mossberg Tactical .22 and the M&P 15-22. So I bought them both, took 'em home, pulled each out of the box and decided Son 1's birthday present would be the Mossy and for being such a cool guy, I would get the Smith. Good call.

The Mossberg is a fine firearm (if I remember, it was $150 cheaper or something like that) but Son 1 breaks it down to clean it and breaks something, sends it off to Mossberg and 6 weeks later gets it back. It shoots nice but is a bitch to clean.

The Smith is just like a standard AR-15. We shoot this firearm more than any other. Love it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

One more thing, I put a cheapo $40 TruGlo Red Dot Optic on it and its dead on. I've got some back-up Magpul flip down sights in case the cheapo red dot dies and I can't tell you how much fun this gun is...


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Your AR 22 is fine.
> The Ruger 10/22 and model 60 are your standard 22 riles they are outstanding shooters but look nothing like and AR
> Any AR they pick up will require a bit of getting use to sight picture is different but no big deal once you get the basics down.
> 10/22's and model 60 will not break the bank to buy down the if you chose. Have fun with that Ar it is a serious weapon and should serve you well.


what is different with the sights?


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I shoot CCI Mini Mags 100 yards. I've found them pretty flat shooting (even out of a pistol) where the bulk ammo has dropped 4" at the 100 yard mark.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> One more thing, I put a cheapo $40 TruGlo Red Dot Optic on it and its dead on. I've got some back-up Magpul flip down sights in case the cheapo red dot dies and I can't tell you how much fun this gun is...


Yep - You ARE the true prepper. A $500 .22 rifle with an el-cheapo optic! :lol:

Thanks for the info pal.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I paid $329 for my rifle and $60 for a china scope I'm shooting for well under $400

That's not easy to do in today's world. And if you jump on you tube and check the
reviews you would see that this rifle dose quite well.


----------

